
The Global Rise of Google Voice Search from 2015-16 (keyword Research) - 12345671
http://www.seolondonsurrey.co.uk/blog/the-rise-of-google-voice-search-from-2015-2016
======
f_allwein
Interesting, so people may get used to talking to their mobile phones after
all. Just wondering about the stats - why is the most common search "ok google
ok google"?

